# Help to source an acrylic observation beehive



## bruce todd (May 11, 2010)

Would'nt be to build. But I think you would cook them, I such a device.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have built hives with acrylic sides, usually only one and it has a shutter so you can close it when you're not looking. But it still doesn't work well if you use foundation as the walls of foundation block your view from the side and the end bars block your view from the end. But with foundationless it can be very educational:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/LangDeepObservation.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/BeesOnTopBars.jpg


----------

